# NGRRC THE SHOW



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some pictures from the convention hall
































































REX AND MIKE ( MICHELS WOOOD BUILDINGS)










REX & ? LAYOUT


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks JJ, 
Those white signs are too small methinks, must be hard to be seen across the floor. I didn't know what I was loooking at. 

John


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

* Tk's a bunch for the photos... Keep them comming J.J. *


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks John J! 
Looks like you are the only one taking pictures.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. 
I have learned something from your pics-I need to get down to rail level more often 

If you can find time, we who are not able to attend would love to see some of the vendor's booths, too.


----------



## Bucksco (Jan 4, 2008)

Bachmann photos


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I was hoping folks took photos , I took some but I did so much running around that I did not even get to visit much with the folks I wanted to. 
Just a good bunch of folks.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hopefully Raymond Manley (RAYMAN4449) will eventually post some photos of the attempt to break the World's Longest Train record.

We left before everything was finalized but Raymond and his helpers were working so many long days and evenings (past midnight the day we went to his house to get even more cars) that I doubt he ever found time to get to get over to see the NGRC. This was in addition to his hosting a tour at his house.

When we left the mall where they were setting up I believe they had 1,500 feet of track laid with more MTH Big Boys, Challengers etc. than I managed to count and were shooting for at least a 900 foot train - all powered by DCS.

Those guys were working morning, noon and night plus they had a lot of rolling stock furnished by a variety of sources from personal stuff to clubs' and vendor's stuff. I don't know everyone who contributed their work and or rolling stock but they are all to be congratulated for a massive effort.

Jerry


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

In spite of a few "communication" glitches, it was a very good show. Well attended clinics, great food at the BBQ and banquet. Super working and live steam layouts. 


Seemed like a lot of boxes. track, bags and stuff left the building in the hands of the attendees. The behind the scenes folks did a great job. 


Thanks for all your help and energy, Marty.....   


Now it's time to start thinking of the 2011 Battery Powered Steam Up in Nebraksa City on Sept 23-25. Marty will be checking for additional housing as the motels on the Iowa side are still surrounded by water.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I would agree with Stan, Dave and his wife Sherl did an outstanding job given all the challenges.


----------



## bhewitt452 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Stan. I had a very good time at the convention. A few glitches but we are all human and things happen. I loved the Mesa Grande layout!


----------



## blattan (Jan 4, 2008)

Bill, glad that you enjoyed the MesaGRANDE. Those of us who work on it at shows really enjoy the opportunity to display our dioramas and run our trains. 

Bert Lattan


----------



## GscaleGeorge (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone have more pics of the layouts at the show? And even more info on them. I know about the MesaGrande but what about the other two? Thanks.


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the photos JJ. Almost like being there.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry confused on which post is which...moved it.....getting old and decrepid!

Bubba


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I had a good time and spent a lot of time running on the Live steam track. Here are a few of my pics of the event. 











Running the Ruby onSiver Gate layout. Nice.










New K4 proto should be here in July acording to Fred. Oh boy can't wait much longer.










If you have a grand extra here would be a nice addtion to a coal road.










Show cars and really nice I got all 3









Thesr coal cars should be here July. Cool.










Finally painted sample of the connie. Looks nice but should have had the up grade speaker in it like the Mallet.










New larger speaker in the Mallet also the new chuff switch plug for sound boards. Cool. Nice touch.










Then we had a guy by the name of Stan that thought he had LS so running a BATTERY set up on the table.







About got his butt ran over. 

Just enough to wet your appetite and wish you where there. I did get to visit with a lot of folks. Later RJD


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh man!! My camera's battery gave up the go and won't accept a charge anymore (talk about lousy timing!) so I was unable to get any pics of the convention but there were some _sa-weeet _engines running on that steam track! My favorite had to be the Mason Bogie with the DSP&P Consolidation a close second. Coming in a close third was SR&RL #24. I had never seen one of these in person and it was as gorgeous as I had thought it would be! One of our club members broke down and crossed over to the dark side with his first live steam purchase of a Ruby. I was able to witness it's "birth" so to speak. All in all, this was the place to hang out!


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Steve, 
After visiting your railroad on the way to KC and seeing your layout which is very nice.!! 
I can see you running live steam on it. So it is your turn to cross over and run real locomotives.
Live Steam is the way to go.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was looking through the pics it took and forgot these two


----------

